# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами

## Lakshmana Prana das

16 кругов плюс служение - это динамическое количество необходимое для нормального прогресса, потому что идея в том, чтобы за одну жизнь вернуться домой к Богу. Вы же не хотите сказать, что вы бы еще несколько жизней здесь провели, потому что никто не знает что может случиться. Понимаете о чем я? Просто посмотрите на второе поколение и поймете что может произойти. Потому что кто это, второе поколение преданных? Второе поколение - это те, у кого не получилось. Понимаете? Вот кто это такие. Они не случайные дети.

В смысле, если родители во время зачатия были преданные, то тогда эти дети - преданные в прошлом, так? Ну если родители стали преданными позже, когда уже родились дети, тогда это немного по-другому. Понимаете? Тогда это означает, что они менее продвинуты. Но если они рождаются у преданных, то тогда в прошлом они те личности, которых вы видете в общине, у которых не все получается. Понимаете о чем я?
В этом суть. Посмотрите на общину, чем там заняты? Какие у преданных проблемы? Посмотрите на второе поколение, у них те же проблемы, не правда ли? Почему? «О нет, они великие!»… Нет, это те же люди, понимаете? Просто старое тело меняется на новое, но душа и сознание и карма - все те же. Понимаете?

Вот эту ошибку совершают преданные. Если они думают «о, мой ребенок чистый преданный, ничего не надо делать, о, это все неважно»… Нет! Они преданные и они вернулись для того, чтобы продолжать и если вы не предоставите им все возможности для этого, тогда зачем они пришли к вам в жизнь? Не лучше ли было родиться в какой-то хорошей семье, ну например в Нью-Йорке, где они бы пошли в Гарворд и так все бы и шло и они были бы успешны на Уол Стрит. Но почему они родились у вас? Понимаете, что я хочу сказать? Просто они родились в семьях преданных чтобы совершать преданное служение и вовлекать их во что-то помимо этого - это в общем-то преступление.

Если вы хотите чтобы ваши дети занимались чем-то другим, усыновите детей откуда-нибудь, например из Вьетнама и делайте все что хотите с их судьбой. Понимаете?

(Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами, лекция по "Введению в Бхагавад-гиту", Бхактиведанта Академия, Шри Майапур)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

УСКОРЯЕТ ЛИ НАШ ПРОГРЕСС ВЫПОЛНЕНИЕ СЛУЖЕНИЯ, КОТОРОЕ НАМ НЕ НРАВИТСЯ?

Вайшнав: Вы упомянули, что та деятельность, на которой мы сосредоточены, естественным образом приносит лучшие или правильные результаты. Но, иногда, у преданных есть такое представление, что, если они совершают служение, которое не соответствует их обусловленной природе, то тогда они более эффективно продвигаются в Сознании Кришны.

Е.С. Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами Махарадж: Почему это? Аскеза означает исполнение предписанных мне обязанностей. Я понятно говорю? Другими словами, в Ведической системе мы видим, что аскеза брахмана – это обучение и преподавание. Поэтому говорится, что брахман совершает, даже если он носит цветочную гирлянду, он совершает высочайшую аскезу, самую сильную аскезу до кончиков ногтей, когда изучает шастру и преподает её. И при этом, обычно брахманы в этом особенно сильны. Кшатрий, его аскеза – это защита, он защищает граждан как можно лучше, именно в этом хороши кшатрии. Брахманы – это рот, они говорят, вы слушаете, вы читаете, вы говорите. Кшатрии – это руки, руки защищают. Вайшьи, их аскеза – создавать экономическое развитие и распространять его через благотворительность, так что в этом им нет равных. И шудры помогают первым трём, и это их не расстраивает, именно в этом они сильны. Итак, это Ману-самхита. То есть это считается наилучшей аскезой для этих четырёх (варн). Так что, почему вы говорите, что, не выполняя свои предписанные обязанности, о которых Кришна в Бхагавад-Гите говорит: «Выполняй свои предписанные обязанности, думая обо Мне, для Меня…», почему это считается более эффективным для Сознания Кришны, делать то, что у вас плохо получается?

Повар любит готовить, так что он должен чинить машины. А вот механик, он должен заняться кухней. Это вообще разумно? Вопрос в том, что же такое Сознание Кришны: делать то, от чего тебе плохо и думать, что ты прогрессируешь? Или же Сознание Кришны – это делать то, что нравится Кришне, и поэтому прогрессировать? Так или так? Дело в том, что если мы делаем то, что нам не нравится делать, то мы думаем об этом. Это дает определённую сосредоточенность, но, в то же время, насколько это качественно? Потому что если вы думаете только: «Я должен предаться, я должен предаться», то вы не думаете о том, как же делать это наилучшим образом. Правильно? Кому же больше рад Кришна? Повару, который думает: «Хорошо, я могу это так приготовить или лучше вот так, Кришне так больше понравится» или повару, который думает: «Я должен предаться, я ненавижу готовить, но я должен предаться!» Как вы думаете, кто больше нравится Кришне?

Мы читали об играх Кришны или об играх Господа Чайтаньи. Вы встречали там упоминания о том, что преданные там старались и мучились, но хвалились, что они делают это для Кришны? То есть только когда вы несчастны, это можно назвать Сознанием Кришны, так? Кришна говорит: «Выполняй свои обязанности для меня, без привязанности». И это уже аскеза. Почему же это должно быть мучительным? Вот поэтому вы и не видите, что в храме много народу. Вот поэтому у нас нет много серьёзных грихастх. Потому что пока это не больно, то это не духовно. Так как же может помочь такое умонастроение?

Прасад – это Кришна. Кришна, он прекрасен? Ценят ли преданные Кришну? Вы приходите в храм, видите ли вы, как прекрасно одеты Божества? Тогда вы говорите: «О, не могу на это смотреть, потому что это выглядит слишком хорошо, это чувственное удовольствие, я наслаждаюсь Кришной, так что лучше не буду смотреть на Кришну! О, не буду чувствовать аромат благовоний, это чувственное наслаждение!» С каких это пор чувственным удовольствием называют почитание прасада? Или приятное общение с вайшнавами? Тогда откуда взялась концепция, что это духовно? Хорошо, может быть, вы отказываетесь от наслаждения чувств, но как же вы можете отказаться от наслаждения чувств? Занимая их в служении Кришне. Вы это понимаете? Это означает, что всё поле (деятельности), в принципе, всё, что вы делаем весь день, это просто имеем дело со своими чувствами. Это наша связь с этим миром. Так? Нам кажется, что если наша связь с этим миром плоха, то тогда это духовно. Но мы должны помнить: уход от материального мира, означает ли он уход в духовный мир? Если вы уходите от материального мира, автоматически ли вы попадаете в духовный мир? Нет, чтобы попасть в духовный мир, нужно полюбить Кришну? Вы любите Кришну, тогда уходите обратно к Богу. Вы ненавидите материальный мир, вы не уходите обратно к Богу. Это может вывести вас из материального мира, но это не приведет в мир духовный. Я понятно объясняю?

Итак, почему же тогда выполнение служения, которое вам не нравится, поможет вам развить любовь к Кришне? То есть Кришна мог бы сказать: «Хорошо, Арджуна, твоя настоящая проблема на этом поле брани в том, что тебе нравится быть кшатрием, потому что ты – кшатрий. Так что, если хочешь меня действительно порадовать, то сойди с колесницы, бери лопату и начинай собирать весь коровий навоз, лошадиный навоз и слоновий навоз, который тут навалили животные на поле битвы, тогда ты меня очень порадуешь!» Так же сказал Кришна? «Или ещё лучше, порадуй меня, предайся Дурьодхане и делай только то, что он тебе прикажет». Нормально? Когда-нибудь он так говорил? Кришна привёл на поле боя Арджуну, сделал Юдхиштхиру царём, сделал так, что Майя Данава построил этот сабха, зал собраний. Всё это кшатрии просто ненавидят. Все кшатрии ненавидят идею стать императором мира, обладать дворцом собраний, чья красота ещё никем не видана в этой вселенной, они ненавидят мысль о том, что у них будет прекрасная жена, такая как Драупади, им неприятно, что их будет учить непревзойдённый учитель, такой как Дроначарья, вот именно поэтому Пандавы были настолько продвинуты? Или нет?

Смотрите, смысл в том, что чувства заняты в служении Кришне, и если это приятно, то в чём проблема? Но эта приятность, она не для вас. Вы в комнате Божеств одеваете Божества. Там неприятный запах, так? Прежде чем начать пуджу туда приносят мусор, чтобы сделать так, чтобы пуджари не наслаждался там. Так? А что касается музыки, то надо включить Айрон Мэйден или что-то подобное. (смех) И вот когда атмосфера становится неприятной и деструктивной, то она отлично подойдёт для поклонения Божествам. Так? Это разумно? И вся одежда должна не подойти, так что вы с ней намучаетесь, используя на каждую по 20 булавок. И нужно, чтобы цвета абсолютно не подошли, знаете ли, чтобы вы не чувствовали удовлетворения от украшения. Так хорошо?

Так что смысл в этом, в том, что вы входите в комнату Божеств, там прекрасно, но это не для вас, это для Кришны. Если бы было так, как вы сказали, тогда почему бы вам захотелось отправиться во Вриндаван? Вриндаван – это прекрасное место? Оно красиво, там приятно пахнет, там здорово жить. Так что вам не захочется отправиться назад домой к Богу, потому что это так прекрасно, потому что духовное означает прекрасное, не так ли? Так что смысл в том, что чувства заняты объектами чувств, которые связаны с Кришной. Поэтому вы слышите Святое Имя, вы видите Божества, вы чувствуете аромат благовоний, вы чувствуете вкус прасада. От наслаждения чувств нет толку, его избегают, но занятие чувств, в чём тут проблема? Понятно, о чём мы говорим?

Так откуда это берётся? Так работает имперсонализм: «Я варился в этом мире очень долго, и я был поглощён красотой, богатством, властью, влиянием, славой, у меня было много отношений, семейных, общественных, политических, я всеми способами занимал свои чувства. И, в конце концов, от всего этого не было никакого удовлетворения, была просто какая-то боль. Так что это, очевидно, материальная жизнь. Теперь-то я понял, что настоящее решение материальной жизни – это духовная жизнь. Так что духовная жизнь означает… означает противоположность материальной жизни. Итак, в материальной жизни у меня были отношения, так что в духовной жизни отношений быть не должно. В материальной жизни были чувства, так что духовная жизнь означает: никаких чувств. Материальная жизнь означает разные качества людей и взаимодействия, так что духовная значит: качеств нет» Так? Видите, что мы делаем?

Итак, к чему мы можем прийти на основе концепции, что пока что-то приятно,  то это не духовно? Это исходит из философии Гаудия-вайшнавов? Нет. Это просто наша собственная самодельная концепция. В процессе выполнения наших обязанностей может быть так, что нам что-то не нравится, но нужно это сделать, так что мы это делаем. Так? Так что в идеале мы можем быть заняты в служении Кришне в соответствии с тем, что нам нравится делать. Так? Ну это, конечно, верно настолько, насколько вы знаете свою природу и вы к ней приспособлены. Конечно, я не знаю, но у нас нет такого служения, в котором вы можете сидеть на диване целый день и читать комиксы и играть с пультом. Так что может быть трудно найти то, что вам по-настоящему нравится. Но мы могли бы разместить ваше объявление на бесплатном форуме, может быть в каком-нибудь храме есть такая возможность. Речь идет о занятии в соответствии с вашей природой. В аварийной ситуации мы делаем то, что нужно. Но аварийный означает временный. Это понятно?

В принципе именно этого умонастроение не дает нам понять, как связать семейную жизнь или жизнь грихастхи с Сознанием Кришны, потому что вы должны быть грубы с женщинами и всё должно быть не хорошо. Так? Брахмачари называется брахмачари, потому что он нейтрален по отношению к женщинам. Так почему же грихастха не должен хорошо общаться с женщинами? Скажите почему? Понятно о чём речь? Это порождает очень странные концепции человеческого существования.

Итак, аскеза означает правильное исполнение обязанностей, со знанием, без привязанности, это уже довольно аскетично. Когда люди поступают так, помня о Кришне, для Кришны, это бхакти. И так как мы исполняем свои обязанности со знанием без желания результатов для себя, мы делаем это для Кришны, то это также становится огнём Сознания Кришны. Это означает, что наши аскезы становятся Кришна-изированы.

(Из семинара Его Святейшества Бхактивидья Пурна Свами Махараджа о взаимодействии мужчины и женщины, лекция 15, Эгер, Венгрия, 8 августа 2007)

----------


## Варган

"Карми на самом деле никого не любят, поэтому невозможно их удовлетворить, это утопия. Карми даже друг друга не любят. И вы будете стараться им понравиться, но они найдут всё равно какие-то недостатки. В одном аспекте вы хороши для них, но они найдут недостатки в других аспектах. "Правительство делает много благотворительных проектов, но вот здесь они плохие". "Этот человек вроде бы хороший, но вот здесь у него недостатки". Они всегда ищут недостатки. И никогда ни за что вы их не удовлетворите. Так зачем вообще об этом волноваться? Их это не заботит, почему нас это трогает?"

Бхактивидйа Пурна Свами, лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, Маяпур, 29.10.2017
https://youtu.be/IDQWmAT7Hrs

----------


## Варган

"И КОГДА КТО-ТО ГОВОРИТ: «МЫ НЕ СМОЖЕМ ТАК ПОНРАВИТЬСЯ ЛЮДЯМ», ТО, СКОРЕЕ ВСЕГО, ЕГО КУЛЬТУРНЫЙ УРОВЕНЬ НЕ НАСТОЛЬКО ВЫСОК, КАК ЕМУ КАЖЕТСЯ..."

"Вы стоите на перекрестке и сотни людей проходят мимо в кармической одежде. И сколько из этих людей думают, что все вокруг хорошо одеты? А если вы разбираетесь в моде, то для вас все на улице одеты, как бродяги. И, может, один из сотни одет нормально. Для мудх вы, пожалуй, вписываетесь в картину, но они и не заметят, что именно на вас надето. А для людей из мира моды важно не ЧТО на вас надето, а КАК именно надето. Вы думаете: «Ой, если мы будем в дхоти, то они будут насмехаться». Нет, они будут смотреть на то КАК вы носите дхоти. И когда люди говорят, что на нас простыни, это значит, что мы дхоти носим как простынь. А если мы дхоти надеваем хорошо, то они думают, что это нечто другое. Я помню как один джентльмен увидел преданных в самолете и спросил: «Ух ты, а где тога? Я люблю тоги». Если вы думаете, что никто не оценит, то посмотрите на изображение Иисуса. Это не просто лицо, что на нем надето? Он в курте и чадаре. Это означает что 2 миллиарда на планете не против курты и чадара. Но как Иисус при этом носит эти одежды? Он носит их красиво. Посмотрите на патриархов. Они хорошо одеты.

Суть в том, что им всё равно. Люди смотрят: «О, это буддист». … Если вы наденете дхоти нормально, это будет не как простынь, это будет уже одеяние. Любые духовные люди носят какие-то одеяния, это круто. Но если это простынь - это проблема. Если кровать безупречно заправить простыней, без складочек, то человек посмотрит и скажет «хорошая кровать». Но если всё сбуровленно, то вы замечаете простынь. Поэтому когда мы надеваем дхоти неряшливо, то люди говорят, что мы носим простыни. Но если те же люди в простынях наденут кармическую одежду, то даю гарантию, что они выглядеть будут так же неряшливо. Если вы выглядите плохо в дхоти, то вы будете выглядеть плохо и в кармической одежде. 100% гарантия. И если вы хорошо одеты в кармическую одежду, то вы будете хорошо одеты и в дхоти. Это 100%, я ни разу не встречал исключений. Если все, как бомжи, и вы, как бомж, то вы хорошо впишетесь, но разве это то, к чему мы стремимся? Мы должны давать людям сознание Кришны. Если у вас есть вопрос, вы не будете спрашивать бомжа, вы спросите джентльмена. Если стоят передо мной бомж и джентльмен, то я буду спрашивать джентльмена…

… «Мне не нравится буддизм, потому что буддисты лысые и одеты в буддийские одежды, поэтому я не буду присоединяться к буддизму» - что это за человек, который может так подумать? Здесь речь явно не об интеллектуале. Мы даже не говорим о человеке, претендующем на принадлежность к либералам. Либералы ценят культуру, что-то, что не такое, как все, что-то уникальное, культурное. И что люди подразумевают при слове «буддизм»? Обычно они говорят о тибетском буддизме, а нет ничего более странного, чем тибетский буддизм. И людям это нравится, т.е. они не против чего-то непривычного. В этом суть культуры, в ее уникальности. И когда кто-то говорит: «Мы не сможем так понравиться людям», то, скорее всего, его культурный уровень не настолько высок, как ему кажется, а те люди, о которых он говорит, у них вообще нет культуры. Другими словами, джентльмен всегда оценит, а это как раз люди, которые нам нужны, джентльмены. Бродягам в любом случае наплевать. _Мудхи_ относятся к категории тех, кто не предается. А если это кто-то, кто утончённый, то они зовутся _нарадхамами_. Если это интеллектуалы, то это _майайапахрита гйана_. Если они контролируют общество - это _асуры_. Это четыре категории тех, кто никогда не придаются Кришне. Так почему они должны нас волновать? Нас должны заботить другие четыре категории. Итак, суть в том, что мы не должны волноваться, потому что людям мы всё равно не будем нравиться, потому что они не любят ни себя, ни других".

(Бхактивидья Пурна Свами, лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам, Майапур 2017)
https://youtu.be/IDQWmAT7Hrs

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

АХИМСА МРИДАНГИ И ХИМСА КОМПЬЮТЕРЫ.
ХИМСА МОЛОКО.

* Вопрос:* Один преданный покупал аxимса мридангу и спросил, а может ли продавец дать гарантию, что это действительно аxимса мриданга. И тот ответил, что в наши дни очень сложно гарантировать это, спрос на мриданги очень большой. И этот преданный засомневался, будет ли он получать кармические реакции. С другой стороны Прабxупада говорил, что если мы предложим Кришне молоко от незащищенныx коров, то они получат благо, и если мы используем мридангу, которая не является аxимса мридангой, в юга дxарме, то также они получат благо…

*Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами:* Да, если у вас есть возможность использовать аxимса мриданги, то надо пользоваться этим, а если нет, то используйте то, что есть. Так как что является более важным: моя приверженность аxимсе или движение санкиртаны? Это тот случай, когда из-за прана майи вы в итоге оказываетесь в аду. Потому что если я не найду мридангу, то не будет киртана, и все потому что я такой мистер Аxимса. А как насчет компьютера, есть ли он у мистера Аxимсы? Сколько насилия причинили Земле для того, чтобы сделать этот компьютер? Статистика такова, что для изготовления одного компьютера необxодимо использовать одну тонну сырья, взятого у Земли. Видели ли вы машины, которые добывают сырье из земли? Они очень большие, практически размером с это здание. Речь идет о серьезной угра карме. Но Земля не мертва, она живая и вы ее раскапываете. Корова мертва. Сделаете ли вы из нее мридангу или нет, она не оживет. Но если вы сделаете мридангу, она получит благо. Но конечно это не означает, что мы убиваем корову чтобы сделать мридангу. Но для компьютера прямо в настоящий момент живую Землю насилуют. Так кто xочет поговорить о ненасилии? Т.е. мы должны понимать, что аxимса это xорошо, и если есть возможность, нужно сделать выбор в пользу ее. Но в то же время главное вовлечение в преданное служение. Т.е. вы мридангу покупаете не для того, чтобы выглядеть круто. Идете так по улице и все восxищаются «уx ты, какой крутой барабан! Где взял?»  :smilies:  Очень редко когда преданные покупают мриданги только для личного престижа. В основном это связано с киртаном, даже в случае смешанных мотивов, когда они думают, что выглядят круто, играя в киртане. Самое главное, что мриданги используются в служении Господу. Т.е. нужно знать что здесь является первостепенным, речь может идти о том, что аxимса это главное, но нет. Аxимса является идеалом во второстепенном. Главное это преданное служение. Главное это то, что мы служим Кришне при помощи естественныx для этого предметов: молоко, фрукты, овощи, зерно, саxар. Все эти вещи предлагаются Кришне. Если они есть xорошего качества, мы предлагаем xорошего качества. Если это невозможно, мы будем предлагать то, что есть, потому что все принадлежит Кришне. Молоко коровы принадлежит Кришне не зависимо от того, предлагаете вы его или нет. Идея в том, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну как личность. 

И все эти вещи, о которыx преданные порой волнуются, они беспокоят иx только потому что это такая мода, это происxодит в обществе вокруг. Думаете, если бы это не обсуждалось в обществе, то преданныx волновало бы это? Просто это везде, в новостяx, люди об этом говорят и преданные тоже начинают говорить. Если бы карми не обсуждали эти темы, то преданные тоже бы не обсуждали иx, они бы сказали, что это не модно. Кого волнуют социальные нужды? Это считается более благочестивым, чем чувственные удовольствия, но люди, увлеченные удовлетворением чувств, не покупают мриданги… 

..Вот в чем суть. Особенно это касается коров. Это не так, что если бы люди не покупали кожу, то карми оставили бы коров в покое… Вы покупаете мридангу и проводите xаринаму, чтобы все эти люди очищались и в будущем оставили пристрастие к мясоедению. Главное остановить мясоедение. Кожа это второстепенный аспект. 

(Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами, курс Darshan caksus, 12 июня 2015, Майапур)
*
Группа ВКонтакте* https://vk.com/bvp_swami

----------

